# Too Much PP - Kinda Funny



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been gradually gaining back some strength and began working my dogs again. I decided today to ditch my cane and do some healing exercises around the neighborhood. I have been having some issues with my left knee buckling out from under me and causing me to fall. I thought it was finally strong enough to work these 2 Dutchies.

All was going fine for awhile. I was around the block when my knee collapsed and I fell. I could not balance myself well enough to get back up with my strong leg. The nearest tree that I could use to steady myself was about 50 feet away.

I started crawling to the tree. A mailman comes by on his route, sees my dilemma, pulls his delivery truck over and gets out to help me.

My female Dutchie goes into her guard her master, whacked out, totally nuts mode and wants to eat the mailman. The mail man freaks and retreats (runs like hell) back to his truck. 

I downed my dog and put her gave her the stay command. I shout over the barking that I will crawl a bit towards the truck and will he please help me up. The mail man nervously say okay. I crawled about 20 feet through the snow so he felt safe enough to help me up.

I thanked him, said good dog and proceeded home. The next time I will bring my cane.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee, how about getting a harness on those dogs?

With the awful snow and ice we've been experiencing here lately, the dog has been providing a very useful means of support. Maybe you could rig something up that could be very useful for you, particularly if they are very good to the voice?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee, how about getting a harness on those dogs?
> 
> With the awful snow and ice we've been experiencing here lately, the dog has been providing a very useful means of support. Maybe you could rig something up that could be very useful for you, particularly if they are very good to the voice?


I'm hoping this knee thing is just temporary. I never had issues with it before. When my back and leg went out I took a few of falls because I'm a stubborn bastard. That's when I screwed up my knee.

There has been so many other more important health issues going on I haven't had anyone look at this knee thing yet. If it doesn't get better by itself I"ll find out what's going on with it.

God I hate this!:sad:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Quit your whining man! Get those dogs doing something useful for you, and kill two birds with one stone! 

I'm the sympathetic sort as you can tell :-#.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm hoping this knee thing is just temporary. I never had issues with it before.* When my back and leg went out I took a few of falls because I'm a stubborn bastard.* That's when I screwed up my knee.
> 
> There has been so many other more important health issues going on I haven't had anyone look at this knee thing yet. If it doesn't get better by itself I"ll find out what's going on with it.
> 
> God I hate this!:sad:


Use your head man ! be carefull with what you do, you dont need any more problems to add to what you are dealing with already....take more time to do things and dont be stubborn thinking ahhh its only a few feet or hell its only a few minutes, I ruined a perfect shouldersurgery 3 weeks ago by doing exactly that, thinking ahhh lets let robbie out of the kennel while im not wearing my shouldersupport...only a few minutes, what could happen huh ? jumped against my shoulder and tore up the bonereplacement done there 16 months ago...wasnt even a hard jump! set me back 2 years tho since i was expected to have more surgery in januari which will now have to wait for this to be repaired. Have your knee checked out and dont wait with it Lee...waiting to long could make it worse and more painfull, not something you need 

on another note: hows the male growling ball of fluff doing with you these days ? did he lighten up yet ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Use your head man ! be carefull with what you do, you dont need any more problems to add to what you are dealing with already....take more time to do things and dont be stubborn thinking ahhh its only a few feet or hell its only a few minutes, I ruined a perfect shouldersurgery 3 weeks ago by doing exactly that, thinking ahhh lets let robbie out of the kennel while im not wearing my shouldersupport...only a few minutes, what could happen huh ? jumped against my shoulder and tore up the bonereplacement done there 16 months ago...wasnt even a hard jump! set me back 2 years tho since i was expected to have more surgery in januari which will now have to wait for this to be repaired. Have your knee checked out and dont wait with it Lee...waiting to long could make it worse and more painfull, not something you need
> 
> on another note: hows the male growling ball of fluff doing with you these days ? did he lighten up yet ?


I have the male back under control. He no longer considers the cane part of of the disability if you get my drift. 

A couple of descent series of whacks with the cane when he started getting stupid was all it took. I believe I got it early enough in the game while he was still feeling out my resolve and weaknesses.:grin:

It was nice that it didn't need to turn into a major confrontation.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

good to hear  now start taking care of yourself and stop being so stubborn, thats a womans job


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Alice ROFLOL

@ Lee: ](*,) use your cane and let a doctor check out your knee, you don;t need anymore trouble than you're already in.
Girlie is a GOOOOD PP, boss is disabled so butt of :mrgreen:=D>


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Lee,
Just curious if you think your dogs are the type you'd want to count on to hold you up with a harness, over the use of a cane...or might that get you to fall down more?

I am glad you are ok, and glad your boy is not giving you trouble anymore.
When you feel a little better, get that knee checked out....

use your cane, or I'm gonna send you a walker


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with the suggested, get that dog in a harness and teach him a "brace" command. 

And get that knee checked out before you really mess it up! :lol:


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> I agree with the suggested, get that dog in a harness and teach him a "brace" command.
> 
> And get that knee checked out before you really mess it up! :lol:


I'm just going to echo everyone else. Get the knee looked at!!! If you play around with it too much or for too long you may lose its function entirely and then you won't be able to heel your dogs or perform any training exercises that require you to walk (and that's just about all of them). Good luck and get healthy!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OR: get a walker with interchangeable wheels/skiis, train the two devils to "mush", etc! you would,of course want a walker with some steering for turns--but it could be done. and what a blast  

meanwhile--what everyone else said above...


----------

